# Wall hanging vivs?



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience wall hanging their viv that is not designed for hanging on the wall?
Or if you have instead made a shelf to put your viv on?

I know there are vivs out there designed to hang on walls but i don't like the look of them and since i would like to house my snake in my living room, only wall space is left.

The viv im looking at is 36" Long x 14 1/3" Wide x 16" High or 915mm Long x 375mm Wide x 405mm High its weight is approx 15.5kg on its own.
So to be safe a shelf able to take up to 30kg would suffice.

Any suggestions on fittings/ materials would help.
I will be fixing to an outside brick wall, house is approx 7 years old.

I am not a novice at DIY would just like to hear opinions or peoples experiences.

Thank you for your time


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

No more nails! :lol2:


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> No more nails! :lol2:


:lol2: or double sided tape?.........:iamwithstupid:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Both excellent answers with their own merits lol!! Umm on a more serious note, given the weight you could use shield anchors or similar, but to ensure the safety of your viv i'd recommend drilling right through the wall and running threaded rod through, then using this as your fixing. I guess it sounds overkill, but most wall fixings become weakened over time and with movement and you don't want to risk that. 

If drilling through isn't an option, these are worth a try

Multi-Monti Flanged Hex Head Shield Anchors 10 x 80mm Pack of 25 | Screwfix.com 

They're easier and generally better than shield anchors in my opinion, I switched to using these almost exclusively for heavyweight jobs.

Dave


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree, double sided sticky tape should do the trick :lol2:

Would just normal wall brackets (I think thats what there called?) be ok?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

You need to use the forum search function. Somewhere there are some awesome wall hung vivs that someone made. Can't remember who, or what the thread was called.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Mujician said:


> You need to use the forum search function. Somewhere there are some awesome wall hung vivs that someone made. Can't remember who, or what the thread was called.


Are you on about the rounded ones? They were made by a dutch guy, he got large brackets fabricated for them.

Dave


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

my_shed said:


> Are you on about the rounded ones? They were made by a dutch guy, he got large brackets fabricated for them.
> 
> Dave


Quite possibly. Did he make the vivs too?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Alex Boswell said:


> Would just normal wall brackets (I think thats what there called?) be ok?


Unlikely, you'll need something quite strong. Maybe these

Heavy Duty Industrial Bracket 495 x 330mm Pack of 2 | Screwfix.com

or these

Hi-Load Mitred Bracket 350 x 350mm 79kg Pack of 10 | Screwfix.com

although with either of these you will vstruggle to use the products I recommended earlier as the screw holes look too small. Should be ok with shield anchors though.

Dave


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Mujician said:


> Quite possibly. Did he make the vivs too?


Yeah, they were really nice  one for his beardie and a wall hung oval one?

Dave


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Multi-Monti Flanged Hex Head Shield Anchors 10 x 80mm Pack of 25 | Screwfix.com
> 
> They're easier and generally better than shield anchors in my opinion, I switched to using these almost exclusively for heavyweight jobs.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the tip, may try these. I fixed a kitchen counter to create more surface area in my kitchen and used 6" screws and that spans 10' which i could put all my 96kg body weight on the edge without it moving!.....
To quote my dad 'what the hell are you planning on putting on that to need to make it that strong' (as i balanced on the counter :2thumb

Ive got a few ideas myself just wanted other peoples opinions really.
Will put a picture up when i do it and explain how in case someone comes up with a similar question.

Oh yea the viv i mentioned, as far as im aware has a chipboard backing can anyone confirm this? (vivexotic LX36)
If so ill attach a stronger piece of wood to the viv with appropriate holes in it for vents.

Thanks again


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

So i have started gathering material at work that i will use to make the shelf, more varients of wood at work than at a builders merchant :2thumb:

I have also found out that i will be able to fix the shelf to an 'L' shape against two walls.
The shorter wall is only 9" deep and that is to support the RSJ that leads our lounge into the kitchen, I originally thought the waste pipe was housed where i would fit the shelf but after some technical knocking i realised this was not the case.

This will make putting a sturdy shelf up in deed a lot easier, will take pics when i start to build the shelf and finally when its finished with my viv on it : victory:

Jason


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

If you cant fix it with duct tape......you haven't used enough!!!

On a serious note, depending on the build of the viv, have you thought about using a decent tv wall bracket. will allow you to also swing it away form the wall for maintenance etc.


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

caddie said:


> If you cant fix it with duct tape......you haven't used enough!!!
> 
> On a serious note, depending on the build of the viv, have you thought about using a decent tv wall bracket. will allow you to also swing it away form the wall for maintenance etc.


:2thumb:
I have actually as it happens, although the viv i get would need to have a strong backboard (or id have to fit one) or i may have to make up a shelf that i fit onto the tv bracket the sit the viv on top of that.

Jason


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Breakspear said:


> :2thumb:
> I have actually as it happens, although the viv i get would need to have a strong backboard (or id have to fit one) or i may have to make up a shelf that i fit onto the tv bracket the sit the viv on top of that.
> 
> Jason


I think the problem with this idea would be the leverage, tv brackets are designed to hold a decent weight, but the big ones hold it close and upright, a viv on the other hand has weight pulling forwards too. It could work but ensure itsone designed for a large and heavy tv

Dave


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Heavy duty brackets on the top of the viv might not go amiss. They wouldn't be very noticeable either.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

As well as some in the bottom


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

My wall viv (5 foot long 2foot high 18 inch deep) is going to have some of these

Flush Mounts Zinc Plated 3.75 x 35 x 36.87mm Pack of 10 | Screwfix.com

at the top back,

some of these holding a length of timber along the bottom

Multi-Monti Flanged Hex Head Shield Anchors 10 x 80mm Pack of 25 | Screwfix.com

and something like these on the front bottom

Worktop Leg Chrome | Screwfix.com

although shorter ones if I can find some, i think homebase stocks them in a 2 foot length that'll be ideal.

Dave


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

my_shed said:


> I think the problem with this idea would be the leverage, tv brackets are designed to hold a decent weight, but the big ones hold it close and upright, a viv on the other hand has weight pulling forwards too. It could work but ensure itsone designed for a large and heavy tv
> 
> Dave


Prehaps something like this
Amazon.com: Sanus VMTVB Articulating Wall Mount for 13 to 27 inches CRT Televisions Black: Electronics

Supports 100lbs/45.5kg


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Breakspear said:


> Prehaps something like this
> Amazon.com: Sanus VMTVB Articulating Wall Mount for 13 to 27 inches CRT Televisions Black: Electronics
> 
> Supports 100lbs/45.5kg


In some ways ideal, however it does depend on how it's actually fixed to the wall. Since it's got such a small connection to the wall i'd be concerned as to it's strength. If it needs two holes drilled that close together you'd risk damaging the wall and weakening the wall before even putting any weight up there. The bracket may hold 45kg, an area of wall 4 inches by 2 inch, may not. However it may be a deceptive picture, and that could be something like 8 x 3, which combined with decent fixings, probably would hold fine.

Dave


----------

